# GET/POST Befehle an WebApplikation überwachen



## rapthor (9. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Eclipse-Plugin oder wenn es sein muss auch ein extra Programm zur Überwachung von Datenaustausch über HTTP.
Speziell möchte ich eine WebApplikation auf meinem Tomcat überwachen und sehen, welche GET/POST-Anfragen ankommen und was jeweils vom Server geantwortet wird.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem ein oder anderen Werkzeug und kann mir da eines besonders empfehlen?


----------



## AlArenal (9. Nov 2006)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/plugproxy/


----------



## rapthor (9. Nov 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://sourceforge.net/projects/plugproxy/



Das Programm habe ich ausprobiert. Es scheint auch auf localhost auf Port 8080 zu lauschen. Nur sehe ich keinerlei Mitschnitte, trotz mehrfacher Aktionen mit meinem Tomcat. Das Log-Fenster bleibt leer.







*Gibt es noch andere Vorschläge für solch ein Programm?*


----------



## Jockel (10. Nov 2006)

Hm, bei Netbeans ist das out-of-the-box dabei, falls du dir vorstellen könntest einen Wechsel in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## rapthor (10. Nov 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, bei Netbeans ist das out-of-the-box dabei, falls du dir vorstellen könntest einen Wechsel in Betracht zu ziehen.



Nein, ich fand Eclipse aus Erfahrung bisher wesentlich besser. Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Nov 2006)

Also bei mir funzt plugproxy einwandfrei. Dass du auf localhost:[local port] zugreifen musst, damit die Anfragen auf localhost:8080 umgeleitet und mitgeschniten werden, ist dir schon klar, oder?


----------



## rapthor (10. Nov 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also bei mir funzt plugproxy einwandfrei. Dass du auf localhost:[local port] zugreifen musst, damit die Anfragen auf localhost:8080 umgeleitet und mitgeschniten werden, ist dir schon klar, oder?



So wie es auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist, habe ich es auch verwendet. Der Server läuft lokal und auf dem Port 8080, daher habe ich das Programm auch wie oben dargestellt, konfiguriert. 
Danach habe ich mir irgendeinen freien Port (12234) gesucht und den als den lokalen Port eingestellt (auch auf dem Screenshots zu sehen).

Ist das falsch?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Nov 2006)

so wie es derzeit eingestellt ist, prüfst du,
ob zwischen dir lokal Port 12234 und Remote Port 8080 was läuft,
da Remote dein eigener Recher ist, klingt das nicht ganz falsch,

allerdings wird das wohl nur klappen wenn wie gesagt Port 12234 im Spiel ist,
das dürfte aber nicht der Fall sein, 

versuche also irgendwie auf 'alle' Ports umstellen, z.B. das Feld leerlassen?
evtl. auch die 8080 als LocalPort und RemotePort leerlassen


----------



## Gast (10. Nov 2006)

Hi,

und wenn Du statt 127.0.0.1 mal localhost einträgst?

Gruß


----------



## rapthor (11. Nov 2006)

Mit localhost hatte ich es auch schon probiert. Das selbe Ergebnis.
Einfach keinen Port bei lokal anzugeben endet in einer Exception und -1 oder 0 funktionieren auch nicht.

Schon seltsam.


----------

